# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.11 released

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/MediaTek v1.11 released* 
MediaTek SP Platform
New feature supported: NVRAM Read/Write
- Read NVRAM data: MT6571-MT8392 (NAND/eMMC)
- Write NVRAM data: MT6571-MT6589, MT8312-MT8389 (eMMC only) 
"Privacy Lock" Reset improved
- MT6571 NAND supported
- MT6572 NAND supported (under test) 
NAND operations improved
- Structure detect now 5-6 times faster for "slow" phones (Mostly MT6571)
- Read operations improved for MT6573/MT6577 
Factory Firmware reading engine updated
- Support more different types (mostly - brand-specific)
- Some bug fixes ad improvements 
FlashLoaders updated
FlashID Database updated
Secure Mode support improved 
MediaTek SP Platform
- Some bugfixes on flash pre-erase for MT6261 
Other:
Some BugFixes and improvements at all     *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

